# Supershad



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Forgot to post this also. In april we were fishing at Hoover and netted this shad. Now the little one is like the minimum we will use for bait, with the middle one being what we like to get, but in 5 years of cast netting Ive never seen a shad as big as this one. Didnt get exact measurement but that is a US Quarter on it. Yea it was Huge.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I love catching shad that size usualy a dozen throughout the year, every one gets hooked in the tail and dropped out for flathead. We catch alot of flathead on big live shad, best bait i no of for early flathead, early april to mid may.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

nice, i have been getting quite a few in the river lately. Definately make great flattie bait


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

when i can get them i load up on shad of that size and even bigger and freeze them. got a 17 inch one back in april. unfortunately i can never find the smaller "bite size" ones. shad are few and far between on the GMR but when you do find them they are HUGE.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I got a big one on the river the other day. The biggest I have ever caught. It was laying in the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket and was curled up on both sides!!! I thought it was a carp when I first brought it in the boat.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

dinkbuster1 said:


> when i can get them i load up on shad of that size and even bigger and freeze them. got a 17 inch one back in april. unfortunately i can never find the smaller "bite size" ones. shad are few and far between on the GMR but when you do find them they are HUGE.


I got a 17 inch shad this year up at Maumee too in April. I would have used for flatty bait but he went in the freezer for channel cat fishing. Your right though dinkbuster, the shad down on the GMR can be scarce at times but boy it's like catfish candy when you get some!!


----------

